# Millie's First Day at Agility



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well this evening I took Millie for her first go at Agility Training. 

I have to say I think she rather well  It was a basic lesson, a bit of left and right turns. Jumping over poles that were lying on the ground, the idea being that she runs through the wings (the bits that hold the poles up) and gets used to them first. And finally going through a tunnel.

As an added bonus Millie was complimented several times as to how lovely and cute she was  So all in all a lovely first lesson. Looking forward to next Monday.


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

Funny enough i was thinking of taking Archie to agility classes. Do you start in a beginners class? How long is the class for? Glad you and Millie enjoyed it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done both of you, glad you had fun


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeay! I love doing agility, and Vincent loves it too  I think cockapoos are naturally very good at it!
Well done fluffy Millie


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Well done Millie x keep up the good work x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well done Millie. Where are you taking her Julie? We are due to start again Wed evenings but keep getting rained off


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That sounds great Julie! Millie must have loved it.  p.s. She is very cute!  xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Glad you and Millie enjoyed it. We start the class tonight. Lets hope the rain clears by then!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done Julie and Millie...I'm thinking of doing this with Betty.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Knew you would both love it. We'll expect to see you both on Britains Got Talent next year then. I'm going to make enquiries myself as want to do an activity with Obi that involves running but not in the opposite direction!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I am also starting agility with Freddy in a couple of weeks. I am really looking forward to it. I have no worries that Freddy will master the skills required, its probably going to be me that lets him down with my dodgy knee!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

jackster said:


> Funny enough i was thinking of taking Archie to agility classes. Do you start in a beginners class? How long is the class for? Glad you and Millie enjoyed it.


Yes we are in a 6 week beginners class. I think we are a mix of absolute beginners, ie no training and someone who already does agility with one of her dogs and is now training another one up. I guess I'm in the middle as Millie has done Advanced Puppy training, Rally, and Tricks. So she's used to listening to me.



wellerfeller said:


> Well done Millie. Where are you taking her Julie? We are due to start again Wed evenings but keep getting rained off


I'm at Little Revel End between Hemel & Redbourne. Its quite a compact agility area, but I guess its still going to give me a run for my money. 



flounder_1 said:


> Glad you and Millie enjoyed it. We start the class tonight. Lets hope the rain clears by then!


Oh I didn't realise it was tonight, I thought it was just a waiting list. Yay, go Lolly and John 



Jedicrazy said:


> Knew you would both love it. We'll expect to see you both on Britains Got Talent next year then. I'm going to make enquiries myself as want to do an activity with Obi that involves running but not in the opposite direction!


That's me BGT  Obi will love it Clare, hurry up and join too.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well we had our class last night. I ended up going as John didn't feel like it when he got home from work (I think the lashing rain had something to do with it !) The rain cleared thankfully  and we thoroughly enjoyed the class. The trainer was just lovely. Really looking forward to next week now.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We should all get together and enter BGT together  cockapoo agility madness!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad it went well Janet. Penny is such a gentle lady, gives the impression we are all totally capable of making our dogs into agility superstars


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Will read this thread with great interest, would love to do agility with Molly further down the line... However Will Just concentrate on basics for now


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done Millie!!!!

Buddy went up the full height A frame this week (yikes!!) blimey it's high! He did really well we ran the full course ,we only made a couple of mistakes i was so impressed with him (when he's focused he's amazing,but when he's not he just runs off all over the 
place!!).
Blimey was i knackered trust me you will need to get fit as well to keep up with them once they get going!!! Great fun though....he got a lovely big bone from the butcher's as a treat after for being such a good boy x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Good old Buddy, there were a couple of dogs last week who decided it was more fun to just run around 

Lesson one was all about keeping them low to the ground, even the jump poles were flat on the ground. But it made sense, the trainer said it was to get them used to the wings at the side first. 

Second lesson tonight, really looking forward to it.  Think we may start to try a few laddery things, not sure what they're called yet. She's got us doing Touch homework so they learn to come down slowly, apparently. I can see Millie just jumping off


----------

